# Out of Ideas for configuring gensplash [SOLVED]

## MandM

I've been trying to get my framebuffer/gensplash working for several weeks and I've run out of Ideas.  I've scoured the forums and howto's including the follwoing for vesafb and uvesafb:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash

and spocks howto for uvesafb:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

I've got a via c7-m chrome processor with a 1024x768 lcd and the openchrome video setup.  I've config'd the heck out of my kernel, but when I boot, All I get is a small penguin at the top of the screen and the scrolling startup text.

My grub.conf  entries's for each attempt are below, but I can't seem to get any video love....

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

initrd /boot/fbsplash

```

or

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 vvideo=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,vga=792,console=tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/fbsplash

```

At this time, I'm using the top config out of these two with uvseafb.  Any Ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## ppurka

 *MandM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've got a via c7-m chrome processor with a 1024x768 lcd and the openchrome video setup.  I've config'd the heck out of my kernel, but when I boot, All I get is a small penguin at the top of the screen and the scrolling startup text.
> 
> 

 Do you have bootup logo enabled? Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Bootup logo. If so, try disabling that.

----------

## MandM

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have bootup logo enabled? Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Bootup logo. If so, try disabling that.

 

I did have that enabled.  However, Now I've just got a black space at the top of the screen that eventually gets filled with the scrolling bootup messages.

Not sure that's what the framebuffer is supposed to do...  :Wink: 

thanks!

----------

## ppurka

This is what I use at present (that's my kernel line  :Wink:  )

 *menu.lst wrote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.25-tuxonice-r5 root=/dev/sda5 quiet floppy=noprobe floppy=none video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 libata.atapi_enabled=1 ide1=noprobe silent CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 usbcore.autosuspend=1 resume=/dev/sda6
> 
> 

 The part which enables the splash screen is presented in bold.

----------

## MandM

Ok... Now I've gone and done messed myself up!

With the following entry... the screen goes black, like it's trying to display something, but when nothing comes up, it resumes its normal scroll mode.  Then.. all of a sudden, error messages about not being able to start x and i get a command line login.

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r5.1 root=/dev/sda3 quiet video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:fbsplash CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

With this line - I'm back to where i was before... Thank God I kept an old backup entry, or I'd be trying to figure all of this out on the command line!

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r5(safe)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r5.1 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,vga=792,console=tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/Dark-1024x768     # Grub

```

I'm guessing the "theme: " entry is the file that was created by the following line in the howto:

```
splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 -r 1024x768 -v livecd-2007.0
```

Which i used /boot/fbsplash as the output file (as you can see from my entry).  

So now, I've added a new problem- not starting x and haven't figured out my original issue of actually getting some nice pretty splash screens....

Dang,  I'M GOOOOOD!   :Wink: 

----------

## ppurka

 *MandM wrote:*   

> With this line - I'm back to where i was before... Thank God I kept an old backup entry, or I'd be trying to figure all of this out on the command line!

 That was good! Having a backup grub entry is always advisable  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm guessing the "theme: " entry is the file that was created by the following line in the howto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 From the above, your file should be named /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 instead of /boot/fbsplash. Secondly I believe the theme should be the directory name in /etc/splash from which you made the /boot/fbsplash* file.

----------

## MandM

Hmm...  I thought the command actually created the file - (from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash)

 *Quote:*   

> Loading initramfs at boot (recommended)
> 
> In this option, you create the initramfs image as a stand-alone file, also known as the initrd file. Because of this, you will not have to recompile the kernel everytime you want to change the image.
> 
> So the only thing you have to do here is use splash_geninitramfs to generate an initrd file (that contains the pictures, configs and the userspace helper):
> ...

 

I'm a little confused!

I think I'm working on two different methods of setting this up...

When I executed the splash_geninitramfs command as I posted previously, it created a /boot/fbsplash file which has all of the fbsplash contents in it.

SO - if i do point this entry to /etc/splash, as you recommend, do I just point it to the directory with the contents - i.e. /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0 ?

 :Confused: 

Thanks again!

----------

## ppurka

 *Quote:*   

> splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 -r 1024x768 -v livecd-2007.0

 

The above command generates the file /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 from the theme livecd-2007.0 (located at /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0) at 1024x768 resolution.

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.25-tuxonice-r5 root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0
> 
> initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 

 In the grub menu, as you are using uvesafb: you need to mention the theme (livecd-2007.0) that was used, and then the initrd file (/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768) that grub should read from. If the initrd file  you created is /boot/fbsplash then change the grub initrd line accordingly.

If the above does not work, then I can not figure out what is wrong with your setup.

----------

## MandM

I tried to get this going one more time and my system locked up while editing my grub.conf.  This wouldn't have been a problem, but when I attempted to restore the systems partitions, the utility I used thought that my virtual windows partition was the partition type for my ext3 partition.  I accidentally hit accept instead of rescan and -tada!  no more linux.

I'm working on reinstalling my system now.

Thanks anyway!

----------

## ppurka

I am sorry that you had to go through so much trouble just in order to get a gensplash running   :Sad:  Perhaps it would be better to just enable framebuffer, and not mess around with splash screens for now.

Or, looking at it in a more positive way, since you are re-installing your system anyway, first try to get gensplash working, before you have installed too much stuff on it.  :Razz:   That way even if something gets messed up, you know you don't have much to lose.

----------

## MandM

that is indeed a positive way to see it!

Thanks for the help!

----------

